# Long Reach Brake Calipers on OCR



## mitch_laderack (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello,

I just purchased a new OCR Comp frame and I'm moving most of the parts from my Cannondale over to the OCR. However, I understand the OCR uses standard/long reach brake calipers. My ultegra calipers are short (<49mm). I can't seem to track down long reach calipers. Does anyone have a suggestion on good quality long reach calipers?

Cheers.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Shimano BR-R600*

I put the Shimano BR-R600's on my OCR comp earlier this year. The braking was dramatically improved over the Tektro POS brakes that came on the bike. You can often get a set of calipers on eBay for about 60-80 bucks. Enjoy the bike, I love mine.


----------

